# New iGrill mini



## japanfan

Has any one seen the new iGrill mini?  It looks nice and has some nice features but only one probe.  Good price 39.99. 

*Updated Design - *New rugged and modern styling in an ultra-compact size*.*

*Bluetooth Smart Connection - *The latest Bluetooth technology makes for a simplified user-experience and a range of 150 feet. 

*Extended Battery Life - *150 hours of use on a replaceable coin-cell battery.

*Smart LED - *The LED ring on the device indicates when you're paired or out of temperature range as well as the temperature progression of your food. 

*Proximity Wake-Up -* In order to optimize your battery life, the Smart LED will only illuminate once you and your smart device are within range of the iGrillmini. 

*Convenient Mounting - *Magnetically mount the iGrillmini to your grill or smoker and choose from two viewing angles. Have a smoker or grill that isn't magnet-friendly? No problem, the iGrillmini comes with an optional magnetic disk to stick onto your grill or smoker. 

*Brand New App - *The iDevices Connected app, for iPad and iPhone, will be the central hub for managing all of your iDevices Connected products. Monitor multiple iGrillminis at once within the app, graph your temperature progression, set pre-loaded, custom or min/max temperature alarms, check out other iGrill creations from around the world and share yours on Facebook and Twitter.  App available for download 11/20.

*Great Gift - *Priced at $39.99, the iGrillmini makes for a perfect gift for the griller or smoker in your life!

*Single Probe*


----------



## bama bbq

I saw it today. They are only accepting pre orders now. 

I am waiting for the new iDevices Connected app to be released. Mid turkey cook yesterday I get no connectivity. After trying a cpl resets I replaced the batteries and it connected again. I told SWMBO I may be in the market for a Mav again. I gave my old one to my son when I got the iGrill.


----------



## japanfan

I was disappointed only one probe but then read that app will connect to all devices maybe two would work for me.  One for the meat and one for the IT.    I smoked a pork loin yesterday and had issues connection to my igrill new batteries did the trick also.  I do like the igrill and it has really improved my smoking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I too am disappointed that the mini is only a single probe. The battery life of 150 hours sounds great, but I couldn't find the type of battery that is uses so that may be another disappointment if its expensive to replace or a hard to find battery. The magnetic feature is nice, but looking at all the pictures, it is shown attached to a BBQ surface that is not hot. Most of my smokers are hot all over so probably couldn't use that feature.

A feature that I wish one of these remote monitoring devices would include at this level is a probe that can read temps above 400°. I want to be able to monitor pizza oven temps and higher!

The other thing that is disappointing is that the new app according to iGrill will only monitor multiple iGrill minis, not an iGrill mini and the original iGrill. There for forcing you to buy two iGrill mini's and ditching the original iGrill. So you'd be $80+shipping to get a dual probe setup. I'm going to wait until my iGrill dies before I make the jump.

The only time that I have had connectivity issues with my iGrill is when the batteries are low in the iGrill or my battery is low on my iPhone.  Both easily fixed.


----------



## dog1234

What is the thought process behind one probe? Seems like it would be practically useless...... Am I missing something or what.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

dog1234 said:


> What is the thought process behind one probe? Seems like it would be practically useless...... Am I missing something or what.



Means you have to buy more than one... All about marketing and making a buck. The new app, is set up to monitor multiple iGrill mini units.


----------



## raschermann

Received the two iGrill minis I ordered today.  Out of the box, neither will connect to either an iPhone 5 or an Ipad 3.  Reset instructions don't work, changing battery doesn't work, reseting Apple devices doesn't work.  So far, not impressed.  Hopefully someone from iDevices will back to me with a suggestion before the end of the year or these suckers are gonna be the next things that get smoked!


----------



## japanfan

You need to be sure to download iDevices Connect app.  The new mini does not work with the old app.


----------



## smokenado

I just got one will review it shortly.


----------



## raschermann

Yep.  That was the problem.  Wrong version of the app.  Once the iDevice Connect app was installed everything worked fine including an update of the firmware for the device.  We'll see how it performs tomorrow.  I am going to run them in tandem with my existing meat and smoker thermometers.


----------



## smokenado

I just reviewed the igrill mini wasn't too happy with it.


----------



## japanfan

I bought two of the mini's  because they only  have one prob.  I also bought on for my son for Christmas.  Come to realize it does not work on Android bummer that his what he has.  I hope they plan to make an android app for it. As for use with my iPhone I cooked a prim rib for Christmas and used it and it worked very will for me.  I will need to use it more to really make an honest opinion about it.  I do like my original igrill except the battery life on it.  I hope the mini will last longer.


----------



## raschermann

Mine worked as well.  Temperatures were consistent with what I was seeing on my other thermometers.  Smoked brisket and ribs.  No connectivity issues once I had the right version of the app installed.  The app could use some more features in my opinion.  It would be nice to be able to save the temperature graphs and data and I think setting temperature ranges and alarms could be easier.  The app did monitor multiple probes without any issues.  I had one probe setup for the meat and one probe attached as the smoker thermometer.  No issues with either although it would be nice if they made a smaller probe that could be used as the smoker temp probe.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

raschermann said:


> Mine worked as well.  Temperatures were consistent with what I was seeing on my other thermometers.  Smoked brisket and ribs.  No connectivity issues once I had the right version of the app installed.  The app could use some more features in my opinion.  It would be nice to be able to save the temperature graphs and data and I think setting temperature ranges and alarms could be easier.  The app did monitor multiple probes without any issues.  I had one probe setup for the meat and one probe attached as the smoker thermometer.  No issues with either although it would be nice if they made a smaller probe that could be used as the smoker temp probe.



Sounds like they must have changed the app more. With the old iGrill I can save and export graphs. Also setting alarms and ranges is super easy. They also have an ambient probe for the smoker thAt is only 3" long.


----------



## grainbelter

Just tried my new Igrill mini today. Not impressed at all. I have a homemade insulated smoker which allows me to smoke year round in the cold Minnesota temps. The temp today is around zero outside. This appears to be too cold for the Mini. The device simply stops working after 15-20 minutes. Additionally the device connection is lost when I step inside my house. I will have to ask their support people what I should expect from the device.

Tom


----------



## japanfan

I just looked at their web site and they are producing a igrill2 and will have 4 probes.  It will look just like the mini and function very much like it but will have 4 probes.  It will not ship until May and pre-orders are being taken now.  It is priced at 100.00

I have two minis and like them very much and work well once I install the new app.  I bought one for my son for Christmas he had an android phone and they do not have have an app for android I did not know this when I ordered it.  Not sure if they plan to make one for the android


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Japanfan said:


> I just looked at their web site and they are producing a igrill2 and will have 4 probes.  It will look just like the mini and function very much like it but will have 4 probes.  It will not ship until May and pre-orders are being taken now.  It is priced at 100.00
> 
> I have two minis and like them very much and work well once I install the new app.  I bought one for my son for Christmas he had an android phone and they do not have have an app for android I did not know this when I ordered it.  Not sure if they plan to make one for the android


Did you see that they came out with a mini for the kitchen with 2 probes? $79.99. Wonder why they didn't come out with that for the iGrill mini too.... 

http://idevicesinc.com/kitchenthermometer/


----------



## joopster

My wife purchased me one for Christmas but still hasn't shipped.  It was supposed to ship on the 6th.


----------



## smokenado

Japanfan said:


> I just looked at their web site and they are producing a igrill2 and will have 4 probes.  It will look just like the mini and function very much like it but will have 4 probes.  It will not ship until May and pre-orders are being taken now.  It is priced at 100.00
> I have two minis and like them very much and work well once I install the new app.  I bought one for my son for Christmas he had an android phone and they do not have have an app for android I did not know this when I ordered it.  Not sure if they plan to make one for the android



I looked at the Igrill Mini 2 on the website just not a fan of that design would rather they use the original Igrill unit with four probes. I think the mini and mini2 are a stumble for Igrill I can't imagine how you interface with that tiny cube.


----------



## smokenado

Also as a side note I never heard back from Idevices after several emails about the issues I had with the I grill mini. That said it's been returned back to Lowes and I doubt I'll ever deal with Idevices again.


----------



## japanfan

smokenado said:


> I looked at the Igrill Mini 2 on the website just not a fan of that design would rather they use the original Igrill unit with four probes. I think the mini and mini2 are a stumble for Igrill I can't imagine how you interface with that tiny cube.


I like the Mini the use of the app is the interface.  Now that they have the four prob design I think it would work very well.  Also the four prob unit has a temp display unlike the mini.


----------



## bluegoose1972

I ordered the iGrill mini as a Christmas gift for my husband, who loves to grill and smoke meats both indoors and out.  Out of the package, it felt a little cheap in hand - it was light and seems to be made of lightweight plastic.  It also took some time setting up the sync between his iPhone and the app, which was a little irritating.  Additionally, the battery was all but dead.  But the worst of all is that the range is NOWHERE near the 150 feet it boasts. We couldn't get more than about 10-15 feet away from the unit without it losing its signal and disconnecting.  We tried everything we could think of, including heading out in the midst of the Chicago Polar Vortex to buy new batteries for the device.  Even after installing a brand-new battery, the device only showed 60% battery power.  Once we had exhausted every 'fix' we could think of, including spending hours looking online for help, etc., I decided to call iDevices and ask them for some assistance.  Basically, I was told that they are aware of the battery issues and that part of the problem will be addressed in a future update.  However, when I told the representative that we were having trouble with maintaining our signal at even short distances, I got what amounted to a big run-around and a bunch of nonsense excuses.  I was told that any interference in the 'line of sight' between the device and the iPhone/iPad would cause a disruption - - INCLUDING oven doors, walls, cabinetry and even a human body.  I was told that it is the nature of Bluetooth technology to lose connectivity regularly.  (This, despite owning several other bluetooth devices that never seem to have this issue.) We were offered no help, no refund, nothing.  Consequently, it seems like our iGrill mini will be solely used as an in-kitchen meat thermometer and not as a remote monitor as it is described as being.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

That stinks, I was about to purchase one of these and for some reason just did not get around to it.  Sounds as if there is a lot of work left to make these functional. Again sorry for your troubles with the device, but I may suggest picking up a Maverik ET-732!  Just a suggestion as I tried different brands of probes/transmitters and was about to give up on them and then seen some good reviews on this particular Maverik and have been very pleased with it.  Done some Boston butts and they turned out perfect.  Hope maybe this helps as I have been frustrated with other units as well.  Let me know if I can help with anymore info.   Keep Smokin,  WHB


----------



## veesix

Hi, found this thread by doing a Google search on the iGrill mini. I purchased one on a whim while shopping at Lowes this morning. I've got some beef ribs on the grill and I'm tracking the temperature over several hours. Setup was really easy after I downloaded the app. I placed the rubber sleeve part of the probe on the lip of the grill and put the lid down on it. Temp on the app says 260° while the Weber lid gauge says 270°. I've also got an internal gauge sitting on the grates that's around 255-260° so it looks like it's pretty accurate (usually hotter at the top of the lid anyway). It's only the first day trying it so I'll have to take more time to give it a proper review, but everything seems to be working fine. The shaded area of our patio is about 30-40 feet away from the grilling area and connectivity is a-ok. I'd want the base unit to be heat resistant so you could stick it anywhere on the grill's exterior.


----------



## scvinegarpepper

I've had the iGrill for a couple years now. While I like it, I wish it could do more. As many of you have mentioned, there is a problem with the connectivity. But what I would love more is a way to network this thing. I'd like to be able to check the temps with my phone when I am miles away. The only thing I can think of doing is training a webcam on it and networking the webcam. Does anyone have any other ideas? This would be a HUGE upgrade, IMO.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SCVinegarPepper said:


> I've had the iGrill for a couple years now. While I like it, I wish it could do more. As many of you have mentioned, there is a problem with the connectivity. But what I would love more is a way to network this thing. I'd like to be able to check the temps with my phone when I am miles away. The only thing I can think of doing is training a webcam on it and networking the webcam. Does anyone have any other ideas? This would be a HUGE upgrade, IMO.


There are looking at offering an app that would allow you to do that. From there FB page they asked if anyone would be interested in a one time fee app that would do that. My understanding is that you'd have to have wifi, wherever you leave the transmitter though.

I really like my original iGrill and will purchase the iGrill2  once it's been out for a while and I can see some reviews.


----------



## scvinegarpepper

dirtsailor2003 said:


> There are looking at offering an app that would allow you to do that. From there FB page they asked if anyone would be interested in a one time fee app that would do that. My understanding is that you'd have to have wifi, wherever you leave the transmitter though.
> 
> I really like my original iGrill and will purchase the iGrill2  once it's been out for a while and I can see some reviews.


Thanks for the heads up. I just went over to their FB page and commented on that post. I would absolutely pay a fee for this amenity. Would be tremendous, especially for those long smokes when I need to leave the house for an hour or two. I don't understand the people opposed to it, the ones that say "No, because I never leave my pit." To hell with that! I like being able to walk away from my pit for hours. Those of us who have their smokers dialed in and can hold heat consistently like an oven don't need to sit by their smoker the entire cook.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Igrill just released the Android app!!!


----------



## marcia3538

Feeling your pain . Ours doesn't work either. Bought a new battery - nope, nothing. GOt the run around back at the Apple Store I purchased it from. Now waiting to hear back from idevices. Did you get some satisfactory results?


----------



## rsnovi

I have had pretty good luck with the iGrill 1.  I recently sent them a message about probes that are straight so they would fit through my smoker vent.  They got back to me right away stating they only offered the curved probe.  I was able to bend the probe a little bit so it does now fit through the smoker vent.


----------



## joopster

I have now been through 3 probes on 2 units.  I like the bluetooth iPhone capability but I just ordered a Maverick.

The probes are junk and I am tired of not knowing what my temps are.


----------



## mummel

Does the iGrill mini work on the old app and have charts?  Thats all Im interested in.


----------

